# Tourist Visa Extension



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Probably a very dumb question...

I see on the PI BI site many offices throughout the country. Can one get a tourist extension at any of these I assume? Besides them maybe being open only 2 hrs a day of course lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Probably a very dumb question...
> 
> I see on the PI BI site many offices throughout the country. Can one get a tourist extension at any of these I assume? Besides them maybe being open only 2 hrs a day of course lol.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you can get a (tourist) visa extension done at any BI satellite office. To make it easy and avoid the crowds and associated hassle, simply use any well known travel agency to take care of it for you. The fee should be under $10us dollars and is well worth it.


Gene


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yes, you can get a (tourist) visa extension done at any BI satellite office. To make it easy and avoid the crowds and associated hassle, simply use any well known travel agency to take care of it for you. The fee should be under $10us dollars and is well worth it.
> 
> 
> Gene


How long does this take? I have been here two years now and have always gone to the Immigration in Manila, which of course takes time and higher fees than they actually state.

I didnt know it can be done by going to a travel agency.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> How long does this take? I have been here two years now and have always gone to the Immigration in Manila, which of course takes time and higher fees than they actually state.
> 
> I didnt know it can be done by going to a travel agency.


First, I'd use only a trusted (Nationwide) travel agent. If done during the week it can often be done and finished the same day. Usually however, it is done and your passport returned to you the next business day.
I use to use Swagman Travel but they are no longer in business...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

MikeynJenz said:


> How long does this take? I have been here two years now and have always gone to the Immigration in Manila, which of course takes time and higher fees than they actually state.
> 
> I didnt know it can be done by going to a travel agency.


If it is a big hassle and cost (taxi and your time) to go to the office then an agent would be well worth the small cost.

BI has stated that they are trying to improve service and most people are reporting that it has gotten better, with reduced wait times.

Renewing here is Subic Bay has been a breeze so far, so no need for an agent. I renewed on Monday and this time I printed the form at home and filled it out, and made copies of my passport. BI is about 5-10 minutes drive from the house with no traffic to speak of, and I was in and out in less than 15 minutes!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

I do have to admit that it has got so much better on the last couple of occasions that i have been. Can be there and back in around 3 hours, whereas it use to be double that on some occasions (would spend nearly as much as my Visa in Starbucks waiting). 

What irks me is that i'm paying 2k (under the table) more than i should do, just to have it done quickly so that i do not have to return the next day to pick it up.

Anyhow, the new 6 month long stay visa is what i'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> First, I'd use only a trusted (Nationwide) travel agent. If done during the week it can often be done and finished the same day. Usually however, it is done and your passport returned to you the next business day.
> I use to use Swagman Travel but they are no longer in business...


My friends use beeway travel near the gentleman’s club in Angeles. They charge is 300 pesos for their services. If you get there before they go to immigration your passport will be ready the same day.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> My friends use beeway travel near the gentleman’s club in Angeles. They charge is 300 pesos for their services. If you get there before they go to immigration your passport will be ready the same day.


Thanks for the good info Phil. Seems like I saw another large travel agency inside of the Bayview Park hotel but can't remember their name. My thinking is why hassle taxi's, and endless time at the main office in Manila, Angeles or other locations when these agents simply get it done for you.


----------

